# am i allowed?



## rubato456 (May 30, 2009)

question:

i've seen ppl suggesting to add things to ones table to 'draw' ppl such as  poofs or other things...so you don't just have soaps and nothing else on the table. i'm going to have cp soaps and some lips balms (which i am making) but then i thought it would be cool to have some bath sponges, a few back scrubber brushes and then i saw some of those glittery eye mask things.....am i allowed to have stuff that i did not make on my table, if so am i allowed to relabel (i got them at a resale place (new) and so i was going to raise the price a bit so i would be making some money if i sold them, but not a huge amount. is this ok????


----------



## ilovedoxies (May 31, 2009)

I've noticed that just about anything goes at craft shows anymore as long as the bulk of your items are hand made or embellished.  

My friends and I have taken a little bucket of things like that we've picked up and no one has ever said anything about it.


----------



## rszuba (May 31, 2009)

usually it depends on the promoter. smaller shows seem not to be as strict, but big handmade promoters don't like to see buy/sell items. 

when i'm not sure i contact the promoter. no sense burning bridges.

i do have people ask me about soap dishes,( that i put out as displays) 
or soap sacks, (put out as displays) and i let them know that i do sell them,
but they will have to call or email me(or I point out shows on my "where is will be list", that they can purchase them at),  
  for them because the show is a handmade only promotion... and i feel that these rules are a safety put in place to honor our hard work and passion.


----------



## kwahlne (May 31, 2009)

I believe it depends on who's runnng the show.  I know I've seen some places that won't allow anything that is not specifically handmade by the crafter and then there are some places that will allow a certain percentage of what you are selling to be not handmade.  Check the show's guidelines.  They will tell you.

;-)


----------



## Tabitha (May 31, 2009)

I depends on the show as said above. Each will have it's own set of rules. 100% handmade items, 80% handmade items or anything goes. I would always ask this before signing up for a show. I don't do anything goes shows & I don't do resell shows. For me, nothing is worse than a show where I have the avon lady (or other big company) stuck on one side of me & someone selling .99cents crap on the other. There is a time place & market for big commercial cocmpanies & for .99cent resell, but it's not the the best placement for me. My town does a huge festival every spring & it's anything goes. They have payday loan officers w/ booths & churches trying to do converts on the spot out of  what should be craft booths. I have placed myself on the fair committee this year w/ the hopes of enlightening them that a few guidlines will make it a better show. maybe have 2 areas, 1 for handmade on 1 end of town & one for other stuff on the other end of town.


----------



## rubato456 (May 31, 2009)

i checked the application and it asks if you will be selling all handcrafted, semiholesale or something else i can't remember.....i will call to ask as well


----------

